# river levels and fishin



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

River is in tough shape lately.But a guy can reall nail the fish with them concentrated.Not spots given,but find your slack pools and the fish are there.geese are pretty spooky of the boats,even out of the zone.opening the rest areas in september really goofed the locals up.


----------

